# Schwinn Pixie year



## sfhschwinn (Mar 15, 2015)

Picked up this pixie today and have it up in the sale thread already. There is no serial number on it that I can see. Does anybody know how to date these or is the serial number hiding somewhere? Thanks


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 15, 2015)

Date is usually on the crank for the pixie and lil tiger.that one looks to be opaque red and most likely mid 70's.the earlier bikes had the shorter rear fender.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 15, 2015)

thanks Never thought to use the crank dates. Used to the serial number and only using crank dates if I need to find a correct year part


----------

